# BEST FREE Virtual Instruments & Sample Libraries - SLR Staff Picks



## donbodin (Mar 28, 2019)

This month’s Sample Library Review Staff Picks are dedicated to our favorite FREE sample libraries, virtual instruments, and software plugin.
See the full list with plugins & effects picks here: http://bit.ly/2FxYOPk


----------



## rudi (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for another great heads-up Don. Some really good stuff in there!


----------



## donbodin (Mar 29, 2019)

rudi said:


> Thanks for another great heads-up Don. Some really good stuff in there!


 You are very welcome Rudi!


----------

